# Deadly Attack Postcript



## ROCK N REEL (Oct 28, 2007)

* WELL THAT CERTAINLY WAS A MOST INFORMATIVE AND LIVELY DISCUSSION.*

* FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO THOUGHT I WAS STUPID, STUPID, STUPID FOR BEING TO CLOSE TO A PIER I WOULD STRONLY DISAGREE. NAIVE, VERY MUCH SO. I MEAN, WHAT WAS I THINKING. IT NEVER OCCURRED TO ME IN A MILLION YEARS THAT SOMEONE WOULD DELIBRATELY HURL A PROJECTILE AT AN 81 YEAR OLD DISABLED VET AND A COUPLE OF DEFENSELESS DOGS. BUT THEN AGAIN, IT'S 2009. COMMON SENSE AND DIPLOMACY ARE OUT TO BE REPLACED WITH ANGER AND VIOLENCE. IT'S ALL AROUND US. S*** FOR BRAINS IS JUST ANOTHER EXAMPLE. I'M GUESSING HE PROBABLY WASN'T BREAST FED AS A BABY, WAS PICKED ON IN SCHOOL BECAUSE HE WAS SUCH A JERK WHICH TURNED HIM INTO THE BULLY HE IS TODAY.*

* FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT THINK IT COULD HAVE BEEN AN ACCIDENT - GIVE ME A BREAK! THOSE GUYS HAVE THE CASTING ACCURACY OF A TOP RATED NFL QB. HE KNEW EXACLY WHERE HE WAS CASTING.*

* FOR THOSE OF YOU GOOD PEOPLE WHO MUST SHARE THAT PIER WITH S*** FOR BRAINS AND HIS CRONNIES I SHARE YOUR PAIN.*

* AS A SIDE NOTE, I TALKED WITH THE MARINE PATROL YESTERDAY AND GUESS WHAT? THERE IS NO RULE, REGULATION OR LAW THAT DICTATES HOW FAR AWAY A BOAT HAS TO RREMAIN FROM A PIER - NONE IS THE ANSWER.*

* FOR ME, I HAVE LEARNED MY LESSON WELL. THERE IS ENOUGH TO WORRY ABOUT WITH INCONSIDERATE BOATERS AND THE MINDLESS IDIOTS ON JET SKIES. WHY MAKE IT A TRIFECTA AND ADD FISHING PIERS.*


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

might not be law or a rule...but common sense and courtesy goes a long ways this day and age in 2009. I'm not saying he's right and you're wrong, or that you're right and he's wrong...both of ya'll were in the wrong. Give folks fishing some room and they usually won't get pissed off at you.



BTW...look back at all of my previous post on this very subject. I'm very very against anyone slinging anything at anyone else....but what i dislike even more than pissant pier rats slinging stuff at people is folks that won't take responsibility for their own mistakes and trying to put all the blame on someone else. consider this a learning experience, stay away from folks fishing and there won't be a problem. Hopefully they find the dirt bag and put him in jail


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

With all do respect and Im not trying to start another shit storm, Im glad no on got hurt. But Im pretty sure there is not a law against sticking your pecker in a toaster but it doesnt make it alright. Fact of the matter is you were to close if he hit your boat with a weight but one the other hand it doesnt give him any right to do so. Once again glad no one got hurt and chalk it up as a lesoon learned.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

What i still dont understand is why people want to fish so close to piers? if you wanna fish that close to one why not just fish the pier???


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Splittine (9/14/2009)*. But Im pretty sure there is not a law against sticking your pecker in a toaster but it doesnt make it alright. Fact of the matter is you were to close if he hit your boat with a weight but one the other hand it doesnt give him any right to do so.


People like to fish from the vacant lot just behind the oar house, and you could just about cast all the way across to the docks on the other side of the channel. Should we just shut down bayou chico to boat traffic when someone decides to fish there? I know it isn't a pier and the pier in question leaves plenty of room to navigate around, but still the logic applies.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (9/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (9/14/2009)*. But Im pretty sure there is not a law against sticking your pecker in a toaster but it doesnt make it alright. Fact of the matter is you were to close if he hit your boat with a weight but one the other hand it doesnt give him any right to do so.
> ...


Like I said I not trying to start a shit storm. Thats comparing apples and oranges. We are talking about a pier, you can fish pretty much anywhere you want without coming in contact with a pier. Like fisheye said, if you wanna fish near the pier go fish on it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (9/14/2009)*What i still dont understand is why people want to fish so close to piers? if you wanna fish that close to one why not just fish the pier???




Not picking a side, just stating the answer here...b/c a pier=structure, fish like structure(not telling you anything you don't know here). If I'm out on my boat fishing and want to hit multiple spots, then I wouldn't want to just fish the pier. I've caught some nice fish near Ft. Pickens pier where I was not close enough to the pier to piss anybody off, but the fish couldn't have been caught from the pier.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

When someone gets hit and the guy with the rod get's thrown in jail/prison (where he belongs) it won't be any sweat off my sack. The judge isn't going to want to hear, "but he was too close to the pier! I had to knock him out with a 5 ounce piece of lead or I might have missed that slimmy ass sail cat that was about to bite."


----------

